# "underwater treasures" brand magnetic glass aquarium cleaner



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I got one of these [edit: url fix] as a birthday present, bought from Big Als, and opening it up it seems the part that goes inside the aquarium has "velcro" hook and loop fastener attached to it, but no conventional scrub surface (either permanent or replaceable). The velcro loops seem to do a not-bad job of removing algae. Do you think this was intentional or was this product shipped without its replaceable cleaning pad?

W


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your link does not seem to work (it links to a bunch of products and not the actual product in question).

However, if I am thinking correctly, the scrubbing surface is likely the same style as the MagFloat type algae magnets (i.e. this "velcro" like surface).

Do note that I have found algae magnets to be notorious for scratching glass (i.e. when you accidentally sandwich a piece of gravel in between, not notice, and then drag the magnet across half the glass  )


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I fixed the url.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 14, 2009)

I have fallen victim to the "piece of gravel caught and scratched the glass" situation as well... Grr...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

what is everyones opinion on the best glass cleaner out there?

Are these worth the money?

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...a06f020e43594a9c230972d/m/a/mag-cleaner-2.jpg


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I got one of these [edit: url fix] as a birthday present, bought from Big Als, and opening it up it seems the part that goes inside the aquarium has "velcro" hook and loop fastener attached to it, but no conventional scrub surface (either permanent or replaceable). The velcro loops seem to do a not-bad job of removing algae. Do you think this was intentional or was this product shipped without its replaceable cleaning pad?
> 
> W


The velcro is the cleaning pad.

That's why I don't much like these. Unless you have an extremely deep aquarium, or an aquarium housing something that you're not overly fond of putting your hand in for extended periods of time, like a 1 foot fakaha puffer or a large breeding pair of flowerhorns, I don't see the point.

The idea behind it is that the velcro hooks scrape the glass efficiently because of their shape, and also bend and get into any scratches or cracks to clean them out. It does make for a great glass cleaner- but they are expensive.

I find using a $1 velcro hook pad with my hand works just as well. Even a 1cm thick piece of aquaclear sponge wrapped around my finger does the same thing in terms of getting into cracks.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The velcro hook/loop stuff got full of sand by accident, so I ripped it off and replaced it with a bit of filter sponge, which works ten times better for me.

W


----------

